# Private Messages



## Jay Bell (Nov 19, 2001)

I've been having trouble with Private Messages. Whenever I come on the site, it says I have 1 new message waiting...and I don't <?>

When I do, I still get the popup like normal.

Any ideas?

Jay


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 19, 2001)

Read the PM info carefully...it may say you have 1 new msg, but 0 unread msgs.  thats the key part.  

Short explaination : not enough time has gone by since you last visited for the "new msg" indicator to reset.

Longer explaination: The "Cookie" containing the "Last visited" hasn't updated completely, so it still thinks you have a new msg, even though you read it.

Fix - be sure to use the "LOGOFF" link when leaving the board.

I'll check some settings and see if theres a default "time out" and if so, bump it up to 'reset' a bit faster.
:asian:


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks much, Kaith!


----------

